# Provo bow hunting given to paid company



## tlund444 (Jul 10, 2019)

Did anyone see the Provo city council just hired a private firm to cull city deer by bowhunting (instead of letting bow hunting sportsman cull the heard? I live here. There are Boone & Crocket bucks running my neighborhood. They are paying a company to "cull" these animals and paying them $10,000 to do it.
This is an outrage and they need to hear from us!!!

Here is the article:

https://www.heraldextra.com/news/lo...cle_8228f200-257a-5c3a-9d31-29bdc870132d.html


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Anyone know if this private company is hiring??


The meat will be donated and I’m betting all antlers will be turned over to the fish and game. Most of the time they only harvest does during these kinds of operations


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn’t answer the poll question as I don’t believe they are “stealing” anything from anyone. So even “yes” didn’t fit. 

While the idea of allowing hunters to go do this sounds great, the liability of promoting the program through residential areas of the city vastly outweighs the $10,000 being spent. We see the crazy stupid stuff and terrible shot decisions and placement our fellow hunters do regularly in the hills. Can you imagine joe blow bow hunter gut shooting a deer in Granny May’s front yard? That blood trail would be fun... 

Yeah, smart call by Provo City if they are going to make the decision (along with the Division) to cull the deer. Now, whether we should be culling “city deer” at all is a different discussion. But if they answer that in the affirmative, hiring professionals is the only responsible way to do it. In my opinion.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla has it right. 

They are not stealing anything from hunters. These are unhuntable deer that hang out within the city limits which is off limits to a hunter. 

He is also right about Joe Blow hunter and being able to place his shot exactly where it is needed for a quick kill. The hunters that will be doing this are expert bow shots and most hunters would be lucky to do half as good as they are capable of doing. If I remember right when other cities started doing this they archers had to pass test on marksmanship way before they were allowed to take any of the deer.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's not like they don't allow hunters in the east to hunt city deer. A lot of cities allow it.

And I seem to remember some city in the 435 allowed hunters but you had to have a special calling to participate.

I really don't think it would put an unreasonable burden on the city or DWR to come up with some type of qualifying to hunt and some basic rules of engagement.

That being said I don't think anybody is stealing anything.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

As I remember, they already did this about 4 or more years ago in the Lindon/American Fork area. As I remember, Humphries Archery Shop was involved with it and they did have hunters that had to qualify to participate. I considered it, but then decided I really didn't have the time to travel to Utah Valley to participate. It must have not gone well to now hire a company to do the herd thinning. Other small cities along the Wasatch Front were monitoring how the program was working as they were thinking of similar or modified programs of their own, Bountiful and Centerville were among them. Since then, there have been special doe hunts that begin the first of August that have been started by the DWR this year and last. I am sure this is an effort to cull the city herds in those areas.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

They say the deer present a danger(traffic) which would be a legit reason to control them, but I am not believing it at all. What is going on here is we have a bunch of little old ladies that cry, cry, cry cause the deer are eating their flowers and scrubs...you know, the ones they planted that displaced the animals natural food. They try and tell us these deer are living where they normally would not be found, BS! Some deer have always lived in the valleys(still do).
OK, there might be a few "problem" deer, but for the most part they are causing no real problems and don't deserved to die.
I don't think we should be killing(might be the right place to call it murder) them except on an extreme rare occasion where they do present something other than a cosmetic problem.
Oh, and yea, by all means, let's do it in a manor so these little old ladies don't have to see the reality of the killing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The DWR ended the capture and transplant program with these city deer. So the options are now only to do nothing, or kill them. It puts city councils in a tough spot when residents begin making demands and citing traffic accidents and safety issues. 

Again, that is a whole other topic of whether we should be killing them or not and could be debated vigorously, I’m sure.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It depends on when they kill the deer. Migrating deer in Nov-March should not be considered urban- and if they kill those deer then some could make a case that they are "stealing" the public hunter's opportunity to hunt those deer during the State sanctioned hunting seasons on lands outside of the city.

"According to the most accurate counts in 2016, there were about 565 urban deer that resided along the higher neighborhoods of Provo, as well as along the foothills in south Provo going towards Springville." The foothills? Are the foothills open to public hunts? I believe so. Are they trying to kill deer within a buffer zone of the city? I'd hope not. 

If they truly want to kill the urban deer then the cull should occur in May-Sept. 

..


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

I didn't vote either as I don't think they would be stealing. You may not like it but to allege a crime undermines your argument(s) against this process.

I noticed this on KSL today: https://www.ksl.com/article/46591841/provo-to-use-lethal-methods-only-to-control-urban-deer

Sounds like they will use other methods besides archery.

Does the DWR have a link where hunters can check for opportunities to qualify for city hunts?

I also think with the cooperation of DWR, hunters, and local residents good (not perfect) plans, tailored for each community, could be put in place to allow hunters more opportunities while reducing the problem of urban deer. I think most Utah residents are pragmatic and realize that blood will be spilled in the process and most aren't as squeamish as some imply. As I recall, my grandmas use to kill, pluck, hang, and eat their own chickens


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Do I have it right that Humphries Archery is the contractor that is hired to lethally remove these deer? If so, who is Humphries Archery and who are their "professional" archers and what makes them better than any other archers?

Edited: No, I didn't vote 'cause I don't have enough information nor do I believe anything was "stolen".


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Humphries was involved with it a few years ago when the program was first introduced and tested. Don't know who heads it up now. The liability risk would be huge. I am not so sure I would want to run a program like this.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you a good enough archer to be absolutely sure that the deer you shoot will be dead right there every time you shoot, and not run 20 yards to the little old ladies' front yard to die? If so, give humphrey's a call. They might have an opening.

This is the most misinformed thread of the decade.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Loke said:


> Are you a good enough archer to be absolutely sure that the deer you shoot will be dead right there every time you shoot, and not run 20 yards to the little old ladies' front yard to die? If so, give humphrey's a call. They might have an opening.
> 
> This is the most misinformed thread of the decade.


Are you saying someone out there can shoot a deer with an arrow and it won't go 20 yards?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the OP, he showed up posted a poll and then left never to be seen again.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Loke said:


> This is the most misinformed thread of the decade.


I don't even put this in the top 10 on this forum ainkiller:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Are you saying someone out there can shoot a deer with an arrow and it won't go 20 yards?


I agree with what you are leading too. Levi Morgan is a world champion archer and has deer go more than 20 yards.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ve seen deer fall in distances more than 20 yards. It’s hard for them to go more than 100 yards if shot through the heart, but most can do 20 yards without even trying


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bleed baby bleed, paint the streets of Provo red!

I hope they do run bleeding all over the neighborhoods of those that would rather see them die instead of their precious petunias. Let them lay rotting in the streets, arrows sticking from their once living bodies, show these people what they are really asking for.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

So Loke... your comment leads us to believe you are in the know. Educate us to the facts. They say ignorance is bliss, and it does give us something to gossip about...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Bleed baby bleed, paint the streets of Provo red!


Especially the last week of August.

*GO UTES!*

TOTP, before the lock!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Loke said:


> Are you a good enough archer to be absolutely sure that the deer you shoot will be dead right there every time you shoot, and not run 20 yards to the little old ladies' front yard to die? If so, give humphrey's a call. They might have an opening.
> 
> This is the most misinformed thread of the decade.


There isn't a professional archer alive today that can drop a deer every time, dead where they stand. You will always have some that run off. Always


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that was his point...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Last I heard they were using subsonic .22's with night vision scopes. Head shots only.
So much cleaner.


----------

